# Is this worth it? Pioneer DEH-P9600MP



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

im sick of my stock cd player in the car, i have like 20 cd's and the thing is very sensitive to scratches so its really gotten to me lately, all of the weird noises that i no arent from the song.
so i was thinkin of goin mp3.
This one i think is nice, but the price is kinda high, on ebay its like 400 dollars tho.
This is the top of the line that they have: 
In-Dash CD/MP3/WMA/WAV Receiver with Multicolor Organic EL Display 

Is it worth it , or not?

Pics of screensavers on it: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/article/body/0,,2076_3450_91987720,00.html

pics of it: *http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4039_63891896,00.html*

if not then can u guys recommend something else

thanks all


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Get an ipod and an itrip, and never buy another CD-R or cd player.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

im not too fond of thsoe things...


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i got the Pioneer P8MP its blue OEL

i was thinking of getting the DEH-P8600MP but WHY? color? you really going to look at it when you driving? if so, than please stay in Jersey... :-x

hey, if you want the color than go ahead, or you can get a less expensive that have save thing, does same thing, are you really gonna put .wav files on CD?...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

soccrstar said:


> i got the Pioneer P8MP its blue OEL
> 
> i was thinking of getting the DEH-P8600MP but WHY? color? you really going to look at it when you driving? if so, than please stay in Jersey... :-x
> 
> hey, if you want the color than go ahead, or you can get a less expensive that have save thing, does same thing, are you really gonna put .wav files on CD?...


If i'm not mistaken the deh8600mp or more specificaly the deh860mp has a couple of other advantages such 6.5 volt preouts for the premier model,up to 24db/octave crossover and 36db/octave for the sub/ somethink like a 10 band crossover vs.3, dual 24bit burr brown D/A converters, time allignment an auto eq for newbies. I would recommend saving some money and getting the 8600 or 860mp vs. the 9600 or 960mp cause the only advantages are more built in screensavers which you can download from pioneer anyway and the dual faceplate which won't even seem cool to you after a week or 2.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i decided on the 7700. the 47 and the 67 dont have the OEL, and i just dont like the plain look. So what now?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Buy a TV fo yo ride!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Those displays would be slow in cold weather till your car starts to warm up and almost not visible on a sunny day. It does look cool... can you upload your own settings from a CD?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you go with Pioneer...go with Pioneer Premier (better quality)


----------

